# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rijeka - kalendari

## Sun

Za sve Riječke forumašice:

sutra, subota 23.12 u 16 sati druženje u kafiću VTC Viškovo i tom prilikom možete kupiti naše prekrasne kalendare i na taj način doprinjeti radu Udruge   :Smile:  

Veselimo Vam se i nadamo se druženju u što većem broju!!

----------

